# Shoalwater Boat owners



## williamcr

Lets see everyones Shoalwater Boats!


----------



## goldwingtiny

*My Shoalwater*

OK, I'll play,


----------



## mtown

1


----------



## ShoalwaterOwners

*Shoal Owners!*

Looking forward to seeing more pics! Also, check out the Shoalwater Owners Group site www.shoalwaterowners.com Lot's of pics and info being added daily(or as quickly as we can!) The goal of the owners site is to bring the family all together with current news, message board, logo gear, pics etc. The Owners site is fairly new but the boat image vault on the site is growing rapidly!

Here is my Shoalwater- '08 16' Flats w/ 50 Merc tiller, Bob's jack, custom poling platform and Yeti raised lean/grab bar seating.


----------



## capt henry

here is my 08 cat 21
and it is for sale


henry


----------



## Kastaway

Haven't even had it in the water yet!


----------



## 007

Mine can be seen in Trinity this morning. 1986 17.5' 90hp Yammie 6" CMC hyd jack plate.


----------



## Shoal Time

My Shoalwater 21 Cat


----------



## shallowsporter

nice cat there Shoal time. Does anybody know if the 23' cat is for sale yet??


----------



## williamcr

shallowsporter said:


> nice cat there Shoal time. Does anybody know if the 23' cat is for sale yet??


Yep. I am talking to Steve about one now.


----------



## medja

my...uhh....our cat


----------



## boikie

Here's mine 22' Legend. its in need of some TLC...mainly hull work - repaint deck...just getting estimates to see what the totoal cost is for hull work...deck I can do. I always worry about a used engine (will it start this time)..and this is no exception as its reasonably old.. however, the motor runs great and hasnt never started..nosiy bugger and smoky to start..the toss up is run this with new jack plate and tlc on the hull , tlc on the hull and re-power or sell and buy new...but the 30-40K tags are putting me off. Am taking to Fiberworks in Sargeant this week to see what they say. Any comments welcome, bit of a project boat but love the dam thing.


----------



## luna nueva

Kastaway said:


> Haven't even had it in the water yet!


Did you win that in the STAR? Thats awesome man. Congratulations!

:cheers:


----------



## luna nueva

Mine:


----------



## goldwingtiny

boikie said:


> Here's mine 22' Legend. its in need of some TLC...mainly hull work - repaint deck...just getting estimates to see what the totoal cost is for hull work...deck I can do. I always worry about a used engine (will it start this time)..and this is no exception as its reasonably old.. however, the motor runs great and hasnt never started..nosiy bugger and smoky to start..the toss up is run this with new jack plate and tlc on the hull , tlc on the hull and re-power or sell and buy new...but the 30-40K tags are putting me off. Am taking to Fiberworks in Sargeant this week to see what they say. Any comments welcome, bit of a project boat but love the dam thing.


As bad as I want an older project you have to come up with this.... Lord help me!!!


----------



## dwhite

19' Stealth w/ 115 Etec and powerpole


----------



## FormerHR

mtown said:


> 1


That boat looks pretty familiar. :biggrin: I see you added some tunes to it. Send me a PM and let me know how it's been for ya. I showed that picture to my kid and he said, "Dad, when's that man going to give us our boat back?" lol

Ryan


----------



## boikie

goldwingtiny said:


> As bad as I want an older project you have to come up with this.... Lord help me!!!


PM sent


----------



## El Primero

Any of you Shoalwater owners with the 19' cat, what does it draft with 2 guys, gear, and fuel? Or better stated which drafts the least out of their cats, I know the website has numbers but figured one of you guys would know best.


----------



## goldwingtiny

El Primero said:


> Any of you Shoalwater owners with the 19' cat, what does it draft with 2 guys, gear, and fuel? Or better stated which drafts the least out of their cats, I know the website has numbers but figured one of you guys would know best.


I've never actually measured with a tape measure ,but I'd have to say around 5" or 6" and it'll run in 4" all day long.

TINY


----------



## boikie

How do the cats run in choppy water? The reason for going to the 22 legend was the Carolina Skiff I have gets pretty pounded in the bay when theres a fair chop on.


----------



## goldwingtiny

I'm expecting (hoping & praying) to get mine out of the shop in the next 2 week's. If that happens and you still haven't rode in one, I'll be happy to take out on it.

Tiny


----------



## boikie

that would be great thanks. i'll be down at the boat shiow next week checking out the new rides.


----------



## williamcr

Hay boikie maybe I will see you there. I will be there next Weekend also.


----------



## goldwingtiny

I'll be there Saturday.

Tiny


----------



## Justin_Time

Here are a few pics of my little rig...





































She runs really skinny and sips gas. Perfect little boat IMO.


----------



## Gilbert

sweet boat there Justin_Time. what she run you?


----------



## Justin_Time

Gilbert said:


> sweet boat there Justin_Time. what she run you?


After everything was said and done - 14k.


----------



## DWR

19' Stealth/115 Evinrude


----------



## Gilbert

Justin_Time said:


> After everything was said and done - 14k.


Thanks. I'm gonna have to stop by the Shoalwater booth tomorrow.


----------



## Justin_Time

Gilbert said:


> Thanks. I'm gonna have to stop by the Shoalwater booth tomorrow.


No problem. I am headed up to the boat show this evening to possibly pick up a new trolling motor. 

Let me know if you would like to ride along and possibly catch a few fish. I am usually on the water just about every weekend in the Freeport/Galveston area.


----------



## williamcr

Hey there is some great Boats posted so far keep them comming!


----------



## jhauling

*? ON 19 CAT*

hOW MUCH IS A 19 CAT 115HP SETUP running at the moment


----------



## williamcr

jhauling said:


> hOW MUCH IS A 19 CAT 115HP SETUP running at the moment


PM sent.


----------



## Fishtexx

Our 18 flats... currently in the shop getting a new Opti 115


----------



## goldwingtiny

*Why?*



FISHTEXX said:


> Our 18 flats... currently in the shop getting a new Opti 115


What happen to the Opti that's on it? Oh-yeah, Good lookin' skiff ya got there.

Tiny


----------



## Fishtexx

Thanks for the compliment Tiny. The motor thats on it is a 1996 Merc 90hp. We payed cash for the boat and trailer in 2007 and put our old merc on it. Ready with cash for more ponies now.


----------



## apollard

Here are a few of my Ice Blue 19 Cat with Etec 150.


----------



## TooShallow

That E-tec 150 looks a bit heavy on the rear end or maybe it's just the photo or the two coolers in the back. Are you happy with 150? Do you think a 115 would be enough motor? Thanks.


----------



## apollard

The 150 is heavy. The cooler under the leaning post is just used to hold cold weather gear. I think I might have had the rear live well opened the day I took this photo. I test drove a 19 cat with the 115 and it was just fine. I am glad I got the 150, I have always believed it is best to get the bigger motor on boats and trucks as well. A lot of people have commented on how low the back end is on this boat, but I have had no problems with it. Every now and then I get some water across the back but nothing too serious. I would imagine most shallow water boats have issues with getting wet. This boat rides great, gets crazy skinny, handles the rough stuff and screams across the water - I love it.


----------



## Stuart

Looks fine to me. I think the 150 is only about 30 lbs heavier. Shouldn't make much of a difference on that boat. Maybe the new 130 would be a good in between.


----------



## goldwingtiny

I think the BRP web-site has the 150 at 51lbs. more than the 115/130. The 115 that blew up on mine would only push it to about 37mph or so with 2 people and a full take of gas. I'm not real sure about the prop that's on it though because the motor never would turn more than 5300rpm. Atleast that's all it would turn the couple of times that I actually ran it wide open. At 4500rpm and loaded the same way, it would run between 31 and 33. I was hoping that BRP was going to offer to replace the 115 with the new 130... No such luck.


----------



## WestBay

goldwingtiny said:


> I think the BRP web-site has the 150 at 51lbs. more than the 115/130. The 115 that blew up on mine would only push it to about 37mph or so with 2 people and a full take of gas. I'm not real sure about the prop that's on it though because the motor never would turn more than 5300rpm. Atleast that's all it would turn the couple of times that I actually ran it wide open. At 4500rpm and loaded the same way, it would run between 31 and 33. I was hoping that BRP was going to offer to replace the 115 with the new 130... No such luck.


After every fishing trip I am starting to be a little less happy with my 115.


----------



## goldwingtiny

WestBay said:


> After every fishing trip I am starting to be a little less happy with my 115.


Does it sound like it is starting to rattle just a bit?

I spoke with Gene (from Shoalwater) at the boat show last Saturday and he said the 130 has quite a bit more on lower end than the 115 and the top end wasn't to bad,either. I wish it was available back when I purchased.


----------



## shepard24

By carlrshepard

Loved this boat, had to let someone else have it. Would love to have another some day. Sure do like the new cats they are coming out with.


----------



## WestBay

goldwingtiny said:


> Does it sound like it is starting to rattle just a bit?
> 
> I spoke with Gene (from Shoalwater) at the boat show last Saturday and he said the 130 has quite a bit more on lower end than the 115 and the top end wasn't to bad,either. I wish it was available back when I purchased.


It does seem to make new noises everytime I use it. As far as the power it just does not have enuf...I don't make long runs but would like going faster then 30mph without feeling like I am asking too much from the motor.


----------



## WestBay

As far as the cat itself is concerned, I am as happy as can be.


----------



## williamcr

Shepard your ice chest are have the same color cushions as mine. Great looking cat.


----------



## Retriever

Here is ours..............


----------



## williamcr

Retriever said:


> Here is ours..............


Retriever where was that photo taken. The water is very clean.


----------



## Retriever

Lower Laguna Madre........sand flats just south of the convention center.....that picture was taken without any sun too. Water down there is beautiful for sure.

Tight Lines.


----------



## williamcr

I have never made it down that far. It sure does look nice. Great looking rig by the way.


----------



## Shallow_Sport

Yes indeed, the water from a bit north of the causeway to the convention center is very often so clear that at speed it almost looks like it's really shallow because you can clearly see the potholes and grass. Most of the time it's a couple feet deep until you get really close to the island. Beautiful stuff, pass it every time on the way to the color change northwest of the convention center.


----------



## Capt. Jack




----------



## snapdragrowb

I hear there are some hard core guides that still run that Laguna hull. Hell, Terry Neal as had is for over 20 years, from what I'm told. 

Any thoguhts? I was laboring over the Alumacraft vs. Boatright, but now I'm not sure? I hear those guys at Shoalwater have several boats that are better. Your thoughts?


----------



## williamcr

snapdragrowb said:


> I hear there are some hard core guides that still run that Laguna hull. Hell, Terry Neal as had is for over 20 years, from what I'm told.
> 
> Any thoguhts? I was laboring over the Alumacraft vs. Boatright, but now I'm not sure? I hear those guys at Shoalwater have several boats that are better. Your thoughts?


My thoughts is there is not a tougher boat on the market then the Boatright. However I think that the Shoalwater's are great boats and that not just because I run one. There is a lot of good boats on the market and I am sure you can find one that's right for you. I would take a ride in everything that is on your list and you decide. Don't ride in them on a calm day. All boats ride when it is calm. I like to take my test drives during a front while there is some water movement. Let me know I will take you for a ride in my Shoalwater I run the 25 Legacy.


----------



## snapdragrowb

williamcr said:


> My thoughts is there is not a tougher boat on the market then the Boatright. However I think that the Shoalwater's are great boats and that not just because I run one. There is a lot of good boats on the market and I am sure you can find one that's right for you. I would take a ride in everything that is on your list and you decide. Don't ride in them on a calm day. All boats ride when it is calm. I like to take my test drives during a front while there is some water movement. Let me know I will take you for a ride in my Shoalwater I run the 25 Legacy.


Gee, very novel idea. Do you test drive trucks on the highway too?


----------



## williamcr

snapdragrowb said:


> Gee, very novel idea. Do you test drive trucks on the highway too?


 ?


----------



## goldwingtiny

snapdragrowb said:


> Gee, very novel idea. Do you test drive trucks on the highway too?


What in the he$$ is that suppose to mean?


----------



## williamcr

goldwingtiny said:


> What in the he$$ is that suppose to mean?


Thats why I put the ? mark. I guess he did not like my idea?


----------



## snapdragrowb

williamcr said:


> Thats why I put the ? mark. I guess he did not like my idea?


Sorry, got sidetracked. Your advice is really stating the obvious. It is like suggesting someone take a car for a test drive on the highway before purchasing it, IMO.:headknock


----------



## Stealth2180

Shoal Time said:


> My Shoalwater 21 Cat


nice rig what year is it?


----------



## Stealth19

Here is our 19' Stealth


----------



## Capt. Jack

Hopfully this picture will transpose correctly. Here's my 2008 18 Flatts.


----------



## bb1234

I had on of those a long time ago, What hp you got on her? That's one shallow running boat!


----------



## Capt. Jack

It's a 90hp. Top end is 32mph. It will run in 3 to 4 inches of water.


----------



## williamcr

snapdragrowb said:


> Sorry, got sidetracked. Your advice is really stating the obvious. It is like suggesting someone take a car for a test drive on the highway before purchasing it, IMO.:headknock


OK no problem I know that in my case there is not a lotof 25 Shoalwater's around to try.


----------



## Salt&Sol

*2011 23 Shoalwater Cat 2011 200 Etech HO*

Our new CAT is almost here, we are about a week away. Still need to put on the custom leaning post, front casting tower and T-Top. We have 2 young girls and shade was a must for this boat. Looking forward to getting it on the water!!!!!


----------



## 007

1986 18' Shoalwater Flats. The only thing that I'm lacking is installing the burn bar.


----------



## Fishtexx

*18 Flats with 115 Optimax*

What a difference an additional 25 hp and fuel injection will make! Much better fuel milage too.


----------



## Soggy Bottom

Shoal Time that's a great looking boat. What will that boat run with that 225 on it?


----------



## Salt&Sol

*225*

I know the 200 HO will get up around the mid to low 50s which is fast enough for us. This is a family boat not a tourny boat, so I dont need my hair on fire. will be in the boat in less than 2 weeks. Will update photos as well


----------



## Salt&Sol

*225 merc*



Soggy Bottom said:


> Shoal Time that's a great looking boat. What will that boat run with that 225 on it?


this is a pretty old thread so I dont know if you will get an answer from Shoal Time. He might not even have that boat anymore??? That is one of the old cat models, they were not as fast as the newer cat design by Shoalwater....


----------



## Miles2Fish

*2010 23' Shoalwater cat w/ Etec 300hp*

I haved loved every second of running this boat!


----------



## Miles2Fish

*No pics!*

Oops.....files are corrupted. I will try to find more pictures.


----------



## [email protected]

Miles2Fish, what kind of speeds do you get with that 300?


----------



## Salt&Sol

*Our new 23 CAT 200HO*

here is our new Shoalwater, Glad to be with the rest of you owners. this 23 CAT is something else!!!! WOW in Shallow and WOW in rough. Hell My 3 year old girl fell asleep behind me on the leaning post in some pretty good chop... not that pounding we are used to in other shallow bay boats. Cheers Salt & Sol


----------



## Salt&Sol

*New Shoalwaters*

So there has been not one new Shoalwater owner since October 20th?? If you guys bought a new or used SW, lets see it...


----------



## TexasRedz

Finally outta the shop and ready to fish, I cant wait!


----------



## Salt&Sol

TexasRedz said:


> View attachment 356173
> 
> 
> View attachment 356174
> 
> 
> Finally outta the shop and ready to fish, I cant wait!


Sweet little rig!!!! I see Bell on the side.... Why Bell and not Shoalwater? was this one build by Steve or back when SW was having trouble?? just curious. Man, I bet you can get anywhere!!!! awesome little rig!!!!! Cheers


----------



## TexasRedz

Salt&Sol said:


> Sweet little rig!!!! I see Bell on the side.... Why Bell and not Shoalwater? was this one build by Steve or back when SW was having trouble?? just curious. Man, I bet you can get anywhere!!!! awesome little rig!!!!! Cheers


I actually bought the boat used off of the 2cool classifides. The owner was a nice guy who told me that this was made by Bell boats, and when Shoalwater took Bell over, they kept the 14.5 cat design. I don't know if this is true, but this is what he told me.

By the way, I appreciate you compliments!


----------



## Salt&Sol

TexasRedz said:


> I actually bought the boat used off of the 2cool classifides. The owner was a nice guy who told me that this was made by Bell boats, and when Shoalwater took Bell over, they kept the 14.5 cat design. I don't know if this is true, but this is what he told me.
> 
> By the way, I appreciate you compliments!


Steve Bell is Shoalwater; However Shoalwater did have some troubles for a while and Steve Bell made boats under the name Bell boats. (Same boats) Steve was able to get back the "Shoalwater" name and now they are back in action and I think doing the best they have ever done. Your boat really is cool and look great. Did you just get a new finish out, thing looks brand new, but you can tell its not because of the trailer. Anyway, you have a great boat and I hope you catch a ton of fish on it. Cheers Salt & Sol Joe


----------



## rodriga

*16ft Scoot*


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

Anyone know if there is a Shoalwater Owners Tournament? 

I'd love to fish with some fellow owners!


----------



## Salt&Sol

*Shoalwater Fishing tournament!!!!*



CaptDocHoliday said:


> Anyone know if there is a Shoalwater Owners Tournament?
> 
> I'd love to fish with some fellow owners!


Good question, that would be a fun tournament!! There are plenty of Shoalwater owners we know that!! Maybe we can get some folks to chime in


----------



## FLATSDADDY

That would be a nice tourney. Shallowsport, and Dargel owners tournaments have been great success and their proceeds have significantly benefited their designated charities.

I think, as well as most Shoalwater owners will agree a Shoalwater owners tournament is well overdue.


----------



## williamcr

FLATSDADDY said:


> That would be a nice tourney. Shallowsport, and Dargel owners tournaments have been great success and their proceeds have significantly benefited their designated charities.
> 
> I think, as well as most Shoalwater owners will agree a Shoalwater owners tournament is well overdue.


That sounds good.


----------



## seadave

Don't mind my son, he is passed out!!! LOL


----------



## Rudefish

Here is a pic of a 23 in the Atlantic on the east coast of Florida!


----------



## beaux291

*Shoalwater 16'*

Is anyone running the newest 16' Shoalwater. I'm almost positive that will be my next boat, but I wanted some input from current owners. How do you like the boat?


----------



## billtexwc

Still waiting for news on a tournement


----------



## BlueWave86

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReefRaft

The beater!


----------



## Blue Fury

Cat # 1










Cat # 2


----------



## jrg-corpuschristi




----------



## kja88




----------



## texasislandboy

Thats a sick boat.. I really like the 21' they have I need to take a ride on one some time and see if It will go where I need to it.


----------



## efish

ReefRaft said:


> The beater!


sick boat buddy


----------



## BlueWave86

1 more


----------



## cominahead

*back to the top*

btt. shoalwater had 18 week wait and no new shoal owners showing off on this thread....


----------



## Shoalwaterangler91

*My 2014 21' Shoalwater Cat 250 Pro Xs torque master*

2014 21' CAT 250 pro xs torque master lower


----------



## Shoalwaterangler91

*Sorry learning how to post pics*

still trying


----------



## Blue Water Roughneck

I should have pictures soon. My 23 Cat is out of the mold and was delivered to dealer Monday for rigging out but the console was the wrong color. Back to Shoalwater to change out the console so hoping I have the boat in about 3 weeks.


----------



## efish

yea me too its in the mold too 23 cattttttt will post when pickup 
but i probably wont pickup in 3 weeks looks like more than that


----------



## Shoalwaterangler91

yeah i wanted mine as light as possible. Got this boat from John down at Southern Marine in Pharr, TX. Still needs to install the power pole, rod holders, blue tooth stereo and the high burn bar. Also going to wrap it with my business logos and Southern Marine... Angler's Edge McAllen, Tx


----------



## boss11

Anyone looking to sell a 19 Cat?


----------



## daryl1979

My 21 Shoalwater cat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boss11

My new 21 Cat

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Kendrick

Bought mine back in june last year


----------



## gunsmoke11

My 2014 21


----------



## BATWING

Here is mine. More toys coming for it every week.  Just now getting her broke in.


----------



## Fishin' Magician

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadhead10

Sweet looking rig's guys!!

efish what is the black pole mounted on your back deck? Looks like an extra anchor stick?


----------



## efish

Stick pin . Thanks bud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadhead10

efish said:


> Stick pin . Thanks bud
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh roger that!


----------



## WaypointCC

*My personal boat!*

21 Cat w/ 250 HGL Evinrude
twin 8' blades
lenco trim tabs
livorsi throttle and gauges
custom color powder coating

Jared Poole


----------



## efish

Thats a nicccce looking boat. sexy and fast . i like that


----------



## edozz05

*16 ft cat. Rigged by haynie.*

My 16 ft cat.


----------



## edozz05

16 cat


----------



## Kwhitley

Waypoint, what kinda top speed are you seeing?60s?


----------



## boss11

Kwhitley said:


> Waypoint, what kinda top speed are you seeing?60s?


He's definitely seeing 60s lol. I have a Yamaha 150 on my 21 Cat and have seen 51. Best part is that I'm still breaking it in and haven't even went wide open on the throttle!!! Gotta love Shoalwater Cats!!!


----------



## AnglersEdge1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnini21

New rig from POC marine


----------



## gunsmoke11

boss11 said:


> He's definitely seeing 60s lol. I have a Yamaha 150 on my 21 Cat and have seen 51. Best part is that I'm still breaking it in and haven't even went wide open on the throttle!!! Gotta love Shoalwater Cats!!!


What prop are you running im getting 44 max!


----------



## SaltyCowboy

It's the old style prop.

The smoke blower special.

Or wait, that might be trailering speeds.


----------



## WaypointCC

*21 cat / 250 ho*

Ran the new 21 cat with 250 HO Evinrude today. Still need to test different props to find the best fit, but first ran a Bravo 1 24P. Jack plate on 1 to 2 and full trim it was running 61 to 62, but was hitting the rev limiter. Next we tried a Bravo 1 26P ran best with jack plate on 3 not fully trimmed 64.7 all day, but best was 65.1 MPH, but was hitting the rev limiter also. I am going to look at a couple other props in the 27 to 28 pitch range to see what performs best. I will give an update next week once i'm able to try some different props. I have to order a few props so it will be mid week before I can test the new ones.


----------



## AnglersEdge1

I was getting the exact same numbers with the sameness props but I couldn't get out of less than 10"s so I went to a 21p Rev 4 and dropped to 59.9 but getting out of the hole no prob at 8"s hard sand bottom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ascalise

you are correct, you will never get up shallow with a prop that will run that fast. stick with what you got. it's a good setup.


----------



## shoalnuff

*My 09 19v w 115 E-Tec*

Shoalnuff:walkingsmTrying to load my pics?


----------



## shoalnuff

Hopefully they will load now?:headknock


----------



## WhenICan

Daddy's Baby Pictures


----------



## 2013Shoalcat

My 2013 21'.


----------



## jrg-corpuschristi




----------



## jrg-corpuschristi




----------



## daveintx

Just dipped her last friday


----------



## 2013Shoalcat

jrg-corpuschristi said:


> View attachment 1169921


When you going to bring it down to Arroyo City so we can go try it out?


----------



## jrg-corpuschristi

2013Shoalcat said:


> When you going to bring it down to Arroyo City so we can go try it out?


Very soon, will be giving you a shout!!


----------



## Cuddabang

beautiful day to be on the water!!


----------



## TxToeZ

2011 23' Kitty 175 TRP


----------



## GATORDONE

I am new to the forum and live in st Pete fl. I am looking for a 21-23 ft shoalwater cat, We don't see any in FL and not sure why but. I am looking to get a used one and am trying to learn as much as I can on them. I fished on a 23 this past year and was sold. But only on inside the bay 

How is the boat in the chop?


----------



## blwn93lx

There are quite a few shoalwater cats......you'd be surprised...I know of 5 and theres quite a bit more of them
PS: get a hold of rudefish he will get you in touch with the Florida shoalwater boat owners


----------



## efish

Google shoalwater boat of Florida Glyn Austin him self has few and he's friends over there19 and 21 and 23 
Goodluck nice boat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5moreminutes

Enjoying my 19' cat


----------



## Yorktown Slam

2013 21' Cat


----------



## GATORDONE

Thanks for the help. I'll see if I can PM rudefish. Not sure I have the PM privileges yet since new to forum .


----------



## bishopexpress




----------



## Kbrede2

My old junker. 1998 17' Tunnel V. On this day I learned it will not float in 5" of water. LOL


----------



## bradleyb

My ol' 19' still getting the job done!


----------



## phi471

Anyone have a 21' cat with a 150 4 stroke Yamaha? What are the performance #s on this boat, and have you ever taken it or would you take it past the jetties?


----------



## Rudefish

phi471 said:


> Anyone have a 21' cat with a 150 4 stroke Yamaha? What are the performance #s on this boat, and have you ever taken it or would you take it past the jetties?


 I don't have a 21 but I do have a 23 with a 150 Evinrude. It runs 43mph and cruises at 30mph at 3700rpm loaded. The 150 Yamaha is real close in top speed but it struggles to get on plane with a load.

My buddy has a 21 with a 150 Evinrude and we both run 20+ miles offshore of Florida in the Atlantic all of the time in the summer on nice days!


----------



## daryl1979

phi471 said:


> Anyone have a 21' cat with a 150 4 stroke Yamaha? What are the performance #s on this boat, and have you ever taken it or would you take it past the jetties?


I have a 21 with a 175 etec I get 49 to 52 mph at 6000 rpms. The boat with run all day at 38 mph and will stay on plane at 13 mph.


----------



## GATORDONE

Are there any issues getting a 23 cat on a boat lift because of hull design. Any keep there's on a lift? I m In market for a 23 and bought a place and having lift installed for my current boat. But hope to have a 23 cat in future , I was curious if tough to guide into a lift at all because of cat hull.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Texxan1

cats track very well, so no issues guiding into the lift. However instead of a sling lift your best to go with a supporting cradle type lift with the bigger cats....


----------



## fishdoc1

Gatordune 

Sent me your contact info. I have a 23 & a 21 for sale.


----------



## Rudefish

GATORDONE said:


> Are there any issues getting a 23 cat on a boat lift because of hull design. Any keep there's on a lift? I m In market for a 23 and bought a place and having lift installed for my current boat. But hope to have a 23 cat in future , I was curious if tough to guide into a lift at all because of cat hull.
> 
> Thanks for the help


I've put a few boats on a lift. No issues and easy to set the lift up for a Shoalwater.


----------



## kellyboy

Got her this week


----------



## BlueWave86

cat cradle


----------



## Puddle_Jumper

*Sport 17*



Kbrede2 said:


> My old junker. 1998 17' Tunnel V. On this day I learned it will not float in 5" of water. LOL
> 
> View attachment 1474970


I have a 97 sport 17.. Still love the boat.. OLD 115 merc on it now.. I will try to get some pics of on here as well


----------



## MP Rock

'03 stealth, 150 Yamaha, 40 gallon under deck tank, power pole, I pilot, garmin, for sale very soon.


----------



## MP Rock

Try this...


----------



## Doubleover

Picture of my 21' Cat taken this past weekend. It is currently for sale, additional pictures and info can be seen at the link below.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1051554


----------



## pokejr

*My New 19' Cat*

Went from a 14.5' Cat to this 19' cat and I love it but sometimes think I should've waited and got the 20' they just put into production. What you guys think? I already brought it to Bauhman's and got my prop cupped and pitch changed. This thing gets up and haul's. Pushing 40 mph with 3 people and I love how it cruises on top of the water bouncing from side to side on it's cats. Awesome boat!!!


----------



## dirtdobber

Nice 19 cat pokejr


----------



## Puddle_Jumper

*Oldie but goodie*

My 97 Shoalwater Sport 17 W/1998.. 115 Evinrude


----------



## gman79

Any cat 20 owners out there? Would love to see some pictures of different rigs. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## lazuras_dc

20' Cat, 150 etec, lenco trim tabs, power pole, flush mounted garmin 74dv


----------



## WaypointCC

gman79 said:


> Any cat 20 owners out there? Would love to see some pictures of different rigs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk[/quote
> 
> You can also go to our Facebook page and see them. We have sold and delivered over 60 of them since February 2015.
> 
> Jared Poole
> Waypoint Marine
> 361-651-2628
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/waypointmarinecc/?ref=aymt_homepage_panel


----------



## dirtdobber

19 cat


----------



## Lakeandbay2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy

*2002 Shoalwater Stealth*

My 19' Stealth getting it done.


----------



## nicklas1976

.


----------



## williamcr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fishin' Magician

2014 21', love this boat.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotmuddy

Just purchased this 1996 model yesterday, I have big plans for it, I love this setup. starting a thread on it.


----------



## Puddle_Jumper

Yer gonna love that boat Muddy !!


----------



## williamcr

I don't see too many of the 25' Shoalwater's 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gotmuddy

Puddle_Jumper said:


> Yer gonna love that boat Muddy !!


how shallow you think it would run reliably? I have a semi-cupped prop for the yammy.


----------



## Puddle_Jumper

gotmuddy said:


> how shallow you think it would run reliably? I have a semi-cupped prop for the yammy.


I run easily in 10" and can run shallower for a short time.. But don't stop LOL... I need more water to get up but I need a better prop also


----------



## gotmuddy

Puddle_Jumper said:


> I run easily in 10" and can run shallower for a short time.. But don't stop LOL... I need more water to get up but I need a better prop also


ill keep that in mind. I like fishing cowtrap...got to be careful there!


----------



## DQUENT

Anybody got a 21' with a 200 Suzuki i4? Leaning toward this setup. Sure would like to hear some pros/ cons. Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yorktown Slam

*2013 21' Cat*

2013 21' Cat


----------



## SOTXANGLER

*Cat 14.5*

One of my favorite fishing boats i have owned!


----------



## Shallow80

1989 18' flats converted to 15.5 scooter.


----------



## Lombara

*2016 20' Cat*

She'll run skinny


----------



## crazzy

*1988 18' flats*

Here's a before and after of mine. Total rebuild.


----------



## saltwatersensations

*97 refurb after a 15 year sit*

16 sport shoalwater


----------



## *DoubleThreat*

1997 17' Sport
Same story sat under a tree for 15 yrs and filled with water. Was able to bring back to life,most rewarding job ive done.


----------



## OldSalty

Ya'll rebuild guys are awesome! I get a rust stain and I am like an hour fixing it lol.


----------



## ShoalwaterDustin

2020 cat 21


----------



## eflores76

2019 20cat 140 Suzuki


----------



## Plumbwader

crazzy said:


> Here's a before and after of mine. Total rebuild.


**** man great job. What a difference.


----------



## crazzy

Plumbwader said:


> **** man great job. What a difference.


Thanks


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER

*2020 23 Cat w/ 300 V8 Pro XS*

Bought this used from a local guide here in Corpus. Really like the way it was laid out and didnâ€™t want to pay sticker price and wait 4+ months for a new build. V8 really hums nicely and I canâ€™t wait to get back at it after I heal from this surprise neck surgery that set me back big time.


----------



## tank02

Love this boat!


----------



## Lav20

*96 with a slightly newer motor (18)*

Does everything I need and I stay dry doing it. Great little boat.


----------



## GnarwhalOutdoors

My boat and my dad's boat... :wink:

both 2012 23 cats / merc 250s


----------

